# Z-Bo, Weed, Loaded Guns, Speed Racing



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Just what we need.

http://www.oregonlive.com/newslogs/...e_oregonian_news/archives/2006_06.html#149346


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

I guess I should add, that he had a permit for the guns and was a passenger, not the driver, but still...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds like a good time to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Idiot.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I would prefer Randolph was not on the team next year....

How many close calls before he gets busted?

:frenchy:


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Maybe he will star in the next Fast and the Furious movie.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Oh damn it to all bloody hell...

PBF


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

This ordeal should just about kill any trade value he 'might' have had this summer.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Jason Quick finally got something right. There was going to be Big Blazer News today.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

"The Fast and the Hopelessly Stupid"

PBF


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't have a problem with him having the guns as long as they he is licensed and all guns are legal.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey, Zybot. :wave: 

Nice to see you dropping by.

I think. :raised_ey


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I have a problem with him being a ****ing idiot.

PBF


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Just par for the course for Zach.

Don't forget, basketball wise, Zach is committed to the game and I think the Blazers


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> I have a problem with him being a ****ing idiot.
> 
> PBF


Amen.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Well now we have something to chat about. Granted, he did have the guns legally but driving 50-60 mph at 3:00 am allegedly stoned racing another vehicle has to be about a 9 on the stupid scale :naughty: 

Peace


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

That's the kind of stupidity you almost have to give an award for.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

At least he didn't lie to the police this time.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Hey, everyone needs a loaded gun on the mean streets of SW Portland. 

This kid needs some counseling.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

> Officer Matthew Wells told Randolph and his driver, Portis, that police saw them speed racing, but Randolph denied they were involved in anything like that.


Well, maybe a little white lie...


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

ZBo may yet pass Isiah Rider and Damon on the list for alltime dumbest Blazer....


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

But the bottom line is...He wasn't arrested for ANYTHING...

and a lot of the comments are pretty stupid by the police IMO....

He smelled of marijauna? Come on...Yet they apparently found nothing in the car...Did they check him out at all? apparently not....

the guns were legally registered to Zach...therefore nothing illegal..

He wasn't driving the car...though he owned them....

and they got stopped going 50 in a 20? Big deal...people speed like that every damm day...

I don't see how you can call it a race at 50mph...now if it was 80-100 in a 20...

The bottom line is he is an idiot...I'd like to see him traded away...and things like this, even if ultimately no guilt was placed on him....further his tarnished image, and certainly don't help his trade value any....

But, ultiamtely it isn't as bad as O-live and some people are making it out to be...having said that...I would be MORE than happy to NOT see Zach on this team next year.....


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I simply cannot fathom how anyone can be expected to cheer for such a mind-numbingly stupid person/player.

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> I simply cannot fathom how anyone can be expected to cheer for such a mind-numbingly stupid person/player.
> 
> PBF


oh, but it's all about winning pbf..

anyways, I dont think it's necessarily WHAT he did that's the issue, it's that he did something stupid _again_ that is the issue.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

This isn't 50 to 60 mph on some country road. This is 50 to 60 mph in the heart of the city, blowing through red lights. I think that 9 out of 10 on the stupidity scale sounds about right.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

This is Zbo, he has had problems like this for quite sometime. A big fat contract or having Nate as a coach isn't going to change him. Mangement knew about his "issues" far before they signed him to the big contract.

Zbo is not a role model or a character guy . . . he isn't even a leader on the team. But right now he is probably the only proven player on the Blazers. 


I wonder who's gun is bigger, Zbo's or Telfair's.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Z-bo doesnt have any trade value u the trade for ben gordon and adam morrison wont happen what a ****ing ***.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

****ing stupid *** idiot. What in the hell is he trying to do to us!?! **** him and his stupid ***.


----------



## EFT (Mar 27, 2006)

> Police say he had some rooms rented in another hotel on Southwest Broadway.


Why did he have to rent some rooms?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

It was a ****ing stupid thing to do, but it was not any reason to trade him. It does however show the idiocy of the 25 point pledge.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Zybot said:


> This isn't 50 to 60 mph on some country road. This is 50 to 60 mph in the heart of the city, blowing through red lights. I think that 9 out of 10 on the stupidity scale sounds about right.



And yes, I have to agree with the guy who posted up above, I see people do 50 to 60 through downtown/inner city every day. Once again, that is every day. In case you didn't understand it, that is every day, many times a day, in fact several times per few minutes. Blowing through red lights is not good. But I see people do that almost every day too. :clown:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I am ****ing DONE with Zach. Get that stupid mother****er out of Portland.

PBF


----------



## EFT (Mar 27, 2006)

John Nash was fired and not Steve Patterson!? If I am not mistaken, Patterson handles the public image of the Blazers. I don't think Zach Randolph will ever change and the person who signed him to the long contract is now no longer going to work for the Blazers.


----------



## EFT (Mar 27, 2006)

hasoos said:


> And yes, I have to agree with the guy who posted up above, I see people do 50 to 60 through downtown/inner city every day. Once again, that is every day. In case you didn't understand it, that is every day, many times a day, in fact several times per few minutes. Blowing through red lights is not good. But I see people do that almost every day too. :clown:


Which is why it's against the law, to prevent car accidents. There has been lots of car accidents lately around the Portland area.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> But the bottom line is...He wasn't arrested for ANYTHING...
> 
> and a lot of the comments are pretty stupid by the police IMO....
> 
> ...



I agree 100% Kmurph. ZBo obviously isn't the sharpest tool in the shed, but I don't see the big in this alleged accusation. Let's break down the offenses:

-So the officer thought he smelled like pot. Ok, he's probably right, but so what? I'm against drugs(not counting alcohol), so I think this was is the worst offense, but again, he wasn't charged. 

- Speeding? Ok, I was pretty much done with that type of speeding my Zach's age, but I can understand it.

- Speed racing? bah.. I was tagged with speed racing my 67' Nova II against my bosses stationwagon at a stop light outside of Tigard. Just because the cop saw me speed up, never going over speedlimit mind you, and he saw some smoke. Now, some smoke came off the oil leake I had, but what do facts really mean anyway. Then he twisted my words around when it came time to face a judge. The moral of the story, cops can tag you with speed racing pretty easy.

- Caring loaded guns? well, he has a license for it, so he's good. Although who ever gave him a license for it is an idiot.

So, ZBo is ZBo. Nothing new here. If he puts up 20/10 next season, his stock is about as high as it will get yet again.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Can you hear that clicking . . . no that isn't Zbo pulling the trigger (the gun was loaded), that is Canzano buzy at the keyboard.

One word comes to mind . . . Jailblazers. :biggrin:

On the positive side, it's nice to see Zbo spending the offseason in Portland.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

you guys are blowing this out worse than quick or cannedhamzano ever will


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> The Dodge Magnum parked in front of Hotel Lucia on Southwest Broadway. Randolph was in the front passenger seat and asked police why they were stopped.


Hee, hee, hee. Ha, ha, ha. Ho, ho, ho.

They just wanted to give you your good citizenship award, Zach. What did you think?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> Hee, hee, hee. Ha, ha, ha. Ho, ho, ho.
> 
> They just wanted to give you your good citizenship award, Zach. What did you think?


 DWB (driving while black)


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> DWB (driving while black)


More likely DWS (driving while stupid)


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

My biggest concerns are three-fold:

First, Zach smoking MJ is not a good thing, and will not help him get back to the solid player we need him to be. It appears safe to assume he was smoking it. It tarnishes his reputation, motivation and also could get him slapped by the NBA, if he gets caught in the future.

Second, I'm bothered that he didn't cooperate with the police. Okay, you get caught racing, which you shouldn't do. Take your lumps and cooperate. His not giving up his keys was very Damonesque, and could lead him down the same road.

Third, the idiot makes more that $10 mill/year and all he as to race around in is a Magnum and an Escalade? Come on Zach. The story would have been much better with matching Ferraris or a couple of RR Phantoms (one black, one white) with 36" wheels.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Do they have a (TWS) too? "typing while stupid" 

People in Portland do much worse than this. He wasn't charged, again, blown outta proportion by the ignorance of some to get attention.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Reep said:


> My biggest concerns are three-fold:
> 
> First, Zach smoking MJ is not a good thing, and will not help him get back to the solid player we need him to be. It appears safe to assume he was smoking it. It tarnishes his reputation, motivation and also could get him slapped by the NBA, if he gets caught in the future.
> 
> ...



Oh I DO agree with you on the last point  Hell yeah!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

blue32 said:


> Do they have a (TWS) too? "typing while stupid"
> 
> People in Portland do much worse than this. He wasn't charged, again, blown outta proportion by the ignorance of some to get attention.


 I suspect this will get blown up by the Oregonian. But as far as this board, we blow every thing out of proportion. I don't think it is out of getting attention as much as it is something new to talk about. 

Heck if we can make a 5 page thread on a analysis of Morrison by some hack, then Zbo stoned in a car that is speed racing deserves at least . . . say 10-15 pages.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

1. Zach Randolph wasn't driving a speeding vehicle.
2. Zach Randolph wasn't carrying unregistered weapons.
3. According to the police, Zach Randolph and his driver weren't caught smoking marijuana, weren't in possession of marijuana, weren't driving under the influence of marijuana.
4. Zach Randolph isn't young enough to be charged with being out after curfew.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Then why did quick make a big deal out of it.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

chromekilla said:


> Then why did quick make a big deal out of it.


 So far Quick has reported it . . . but I suspect ther will be a commentary following shortly (probably by Canzano)


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

I hold out hope tht Zach can be turned around with some counseling.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Samuel said:


> 1. Zach Randolph wasn't driving a speeding vehicle.
> 2. Zach Randolph wasn't carrying unregistered weapons.
> 3. According to the police, Zach Randolph and his driver weren't caught smoking marijuana, weren't in possession of marijuana, weren't driving under the influence of marijuana.
> 4. Zach Randolph isn't young enough to be charged with being out after curfew.


All true and while not trying to blow things out of proportion, these acts would warrant a suspension on some other professional sports organizations like the Cowboys for instance. No way would Parcells tolerate "stupid behavior" from "professionals". There's even a team policy for that stuff.

I don't think Zach warrants any punishment but it should demonstrate to the Blazer Management and to other NBA GMs that Zach's behavior and attitude will get him into trouble sooner or later. Is there anyone who really thinks this is an isolated incident and something of this nature will never happen again?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> I hold out hope tht Zach can be turned around with some counseling.


 Why? Accept him for what he is . . . a thug and a liar who can ball. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> All true and while not trying to blow things out of proportion, these acts would warrant a suspension on some other professional sports organizations like the Cowboys for instance. No way would Parcells tolerate "stupid behavior" from "professionals". There's even a team policy for that stuff.
> 
> I don't think Zach warrants any punishment but it should demonstrate to the Blazer Management and to other NBA GMs that Zach's behavior and attitude will get him into trouble sooner or later. Is there anyone who really thinks this is an isolated incident and something of this nature will never happen again?



True. I thought last summer's incident where he was being investigated by the DA's office for interfering with an investigation and was close to being charged criminally was far more serious than this.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> these acts would warrant a suspension on some other professional sports organizations like the Cowboys for instance.


Yeah? What type of suspension would that be?


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Yeah? What type of suspension would that be?


Well, if a player did this stunt during the season, he would get a playing suspension. If not during the season a fine would be placed. I'm also pretty sure the Cowboys aren't the only organization with this policy. Does this seem unusual to you?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

seems like every little thing a player does is the worst thing ever done by man


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> Does this seem unusual to you?


I'm not in disagreement with you. But my question is: what would the team specify regarding the suspension?

Conduct Detrimental to the team?

Gun ownership?

Being in a speeding car?

Curfew violation during the summer?

Randolph wasn't breaking the rules of the Collective Bargaining Agreement and he wasn't charged with a crime. The only questionable thing he did was not cooperate with the police. So is that worthy of suspension, in your opinion?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Samuel said:


> I'm not in disagreement with you. But my question is: what would the team specify regarding the suspension?
> 
> Conduct Detrimental to the team?
> 
> ...


Drug policy?


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Samuel said:


> I'm not in disagreement with you. But my question is: what would the team specify regarding the suspension?
> 
> Conduct Detrimental to the team?
> 
> ...


I think a strong case could be made for "Conduct Detrimental to the team" The fact that he refused to give the cops the keys just looks bad for himself and the organization. If I were the owner I certainly wouldn't want a player to think that this was acceptable and it's been quite obvious that Zach sometimes needs a big wack on the head to get his attention. So yeah, I'd fine him if just for the reason of being so stupid but primarily the way he handled the situation with the authorities. Obviously Zach is taking the Barkley line "I am not a role model"

Peace


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

What I want to know is why do these guys feel the need to carry firearms...they certainly aren't hunters and you don't keep your target shooting pistol under the deat of your car. 

It's not like they live in the ghetto and need it for protection.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

sa1177 said:


> What I want to know is why do these guys feel the need to carry firearms...they certainly aren't hunters and you don't keep your target shooting pistol under the deat of your car.
> 
> It's not like they live in the ghetto and need it for protection.


 :clap: 

And a .40 and .45 seems a bit overkill for protection. Maybe Zach's worried his Escalade will get jacked...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

because its our rite if they want to carry one they can


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

he wasnt driving
the guns arent his
he had no weed on him


who cares...it is bad...a few game suspension may be needed...

but come on now

how many people dont speed??---- not much
how many athletes smoke weed??---- a lot


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

I just laughed when i read the article.
what a *******


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> I just laughed when i read the article.
> what a *******


 Zbo for Bosh :biggrin:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> What I want to know is why do these guys feel the need to carry firearms...they certainly aren't hunters and you don't keep your target shooting pistol under the deat of your car.
> 
> It's not like they live in the ghetto and need it for protection.


maybe the stuff they were doing wasnt exactly legal and they need some protection incase the drug dealers get angry?????


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Dudes, Zach has a concealed weapons permit, they were his guns, he broke no law.


If i had the extra dough, i'd have a .40 or .45 as well, w/permit. it's definitely in our rights to own a gun.

It's not up to you to decide "how protected" he needs to be. Some fans are crazy, just look at this board. 


Again, he broke no laws, and just because the cop wrote down "he smelled like marijane" doesn't mean he smoked any. In fact, that's all hearsay....


The only reason Quick brought it up was to get ratings, and reads on his article. Because he knows more than half of the readers are too ignorant and judgemental to look past the flashwords of "gun, marijuana, street racing" when speaking of any Blazer.


pathetic.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Heck if we can make a 5 page thread on a analysis of Morrison by some hack, then Zbo stoned in a car that is speed racing deserves at least . . . say 10-15 pages.


PLUS another 5-10 pages about the guns.

Duh.

:wave:

PBF


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

So let me get this right... Zach is an car when someone else got a speeding ticket?

AND THAT IS NEWS? 

Good freaking lord. Come on now Oregonian... you can do better than that can't you? Where's the fighting dogs... the drawn guns... the airport metal detector... the open door leading to pot in the crawl space? I want thrown cell phones, roaches in an ash tray, guns on planes but all you give me is "Zach's friend gets a ticket?!" Bah! Go back to work. Wake me when you have some real news. Some where out there a Blazers is kicking someone's cat and you are MISSING IT!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> I simply cannot fathom how anyone can be expected to cheer for such a mind-numbingly stupid person/player.
> 
> PBF


Gee, I wasn't aware being dumb was proof of "bad character". :boohoo:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

blue32 said:


> Dudes, Zach has a concealed weapons permit, they were his guns, he broke no law.
> 
> 
> If i had the extra dough, i'd have a .40 or .45 as well, w/permit. it's definitely in our rights to own a gun.
> ...


That is a good point i would own a 45 too if i had the money and it wasnt against the law for me to buy guns.I really hope this wasnt as bad as it seems but the media just makes it bigger then is actucally is.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I think many here are missing the point (at least, the reason I'm ticked about this thing):

No, technically, Zach didn't do anything illegal here. He wasn't driving. The guns are legally registered. No drugs were found in the car. He wasn't smoking when at the time he got pulled over. He wasn't arrested for anything...

...but he was _involved_. He's hanging out with the same stupid people, doing the same stupid things, and taking the same stupid risks he's been taking the last couple years. It points the the fact that he just doesn't give a rip. He's gonna do whatever the heck he wants to do, and it doesn't matter to him if someone gets hurt (as could easily happen when running a red light), what it might do to his ability to play the game (smoke hurts your lungs), or it just reflects badly on himself, the franchise, or the city.

In other words, Zach's a stupid, selfish son-of-a-***** who hasn't learned _anything_ about responsibility or accountability in all the time he's been here. And since he hasn't learned that **** by now, he is obviously never going to. And I don't think this team want/sneeds anyone that stupid / arrogant hanging around. It's counter to the "culture of winning" the franchise _says_ it's trying to foster.

Make all the excuses you want, it's only a matter of time before Zach REALLY ****s up. And I don't want him wearing a Blazers uni *when* (not if) he does.

PBF


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Samuel said:


> 1. Zach Randolph wasn't driving a speeding vehicle.
> 2. Zach Randolph wasn't carrying unregistered weapons.
> 3. According to the police, Zach Randolph and his driver weren't caught smoking marijuana, weren't in possession of marijuana, weren't driving under the influence of marijuana.
> 4. Zach Randolph isn't young enough to be charged with being out after curfew.




:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Exactly. Now we are forming lynch mobs when a player *doesn't even break the law!* Where does this self-righteous bull**** end? The hate being directed at Zach in this thread is S-I-C-K!!!!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> What I want to know is why do these guys feel the need to carry firearms...they certainly aren't hunters and you don't keep your target shooting pistol under the deat of your car.
> 
> It's not like they live in the ghetto and need it for protection.


Talk to your state legislator. Probably 90% of the people who have carry permits don't have any actual need for them. State lawmakers deliberately removed that as a criteria.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

ProudBFan I do understand your point, and I agree... but I never really thought for a second Zach or Miles etc... etc... would or will change their ways. They are what they are. Some of my good friends have been involved in worse and they are good people. I am not trying to say Zach is without blame... just that I think some people's focus on what he does in his personal life is a bit overwhelming. I'd bet 50 NBA players so far this summer have been in worse situations and we haven't heard about one them... so it makes you wonder why we'd be hearing about this one... at least it makes me wonder.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Sorry that I don't have the time to read through all of this thread, so if my comments are redundent, I apologize.

I think the problem here, isn't whether he got charged, it is that he didn't make the right decisions about preventing this incident. With two guns, the presence of marajuana odor, and it being right after the bars close, is not the time to let out of town friends race your cars on a downtown street known to be controlled by the cops for cruising.

This is the same as letting some guy race your yellow hummer down the I-5 while you are smoking weed in the back.

I know youth is a bad thing to waste, but if you make the decision to enter a high profile career, be prepared to have to conduct yourself accordingly.

No, he was not charged, but it was still a DUMBA** move!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

blue32 said:


> Do they have a (TWS) too? "typing while stupid"
> 
> People in Portland do much worse than this. He wasn't charged, again, blown outta proportion by the ignorance of some to get attention.


The problem is he's playing for a professional basketball team that has had prior problems with its image. He's paid millions of dollars every year to play a game, and doesn't seem to accept any of the responsibility that is supposed to come with it. Due to his position, he is a role model for a decent amount of people, and from a PR standpoint, he hasn't done much right. Basically, he picked the wrong town/team to act this way on.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the same could be said about bush.....


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> 1. Zach Randolph wasn't driving a speeding vehicle.
> 2. Zach Randolph wasn't carrying unregistered weapons.
> 3. According to the police, Zach Randolph and his driver weren't caught smoking marijuana, weren't in possession of marijuana, weren't driving under the influence of marijuana.
> 4. Zach Randolph isn't young enough to be charged with being out after curfew.


Sums it up perfectly. I am not a Zach fan by any means, but I dislike ZBo because he pisses me off on-court. Not because he gets in minor trouble once in a while. I could care less if he smokes, Walton was pretty much a marijuana connoisseur. The guns were legal, I hate guns, but he did nothing wrong by having them. So, that leaves the speed racing ticket as a valid reason for this to be news. People speed, always. People get tickets. Now, if the driver was swirving in-and-out of traffic, targeting pedestrians for destruction or completley **** face drunk I would care. As it is, this is nothing important.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

He wasnt driving which is good. He may or may not have been Stoned/High. (wouldn't it make a much better story if you pulled over a basketball player who was stoned) 50-60 isnt really that fast, granted it was probably a school zone if it was a speed limit of 20. personaly being in hs and knowing plenty of ppl who have done much stupider stuff. Zach shouldnt be responsible for what his friends were doing behind the wheel of a car. Im just waiting to see what happens when Zachs car is pulled over a Designated Driver is driving but Zach is 4 times the legal limit. People will probably call him a alchoholic a threat to society and a thrifty driver since his car would probably get pulled over for a broken taillight or something of the sort


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Its not about if he didnt have this or that or his guns are legal, Its about keeping yourself out of situations where you could get into trouble and make the Blazers as a whole look worse. Z-bo it seems gets into trouble every off season, and during the season just doesnt show up for practice or is lazy. I hope they can just make a trade , maybe middle round draft pick for him, or an expiring contract because this is getting stupid.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Talk to your state legislator. Probably 90% of the people who have carry permits don't have any actual need for them. State lawmakers deliberately removed that as a criteria.


For one writing letters to ur congressmen does nothing.They have people read them and say what they basically say and then they laugh their *** off at the letter then they throw it in the trash.If someone has one they have them incase the need one .Its better to have one and not need one then not have one and not need it and ur family gets killed.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> I hold out hope tht Zach can be turned around with some counseling.


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

zach did nothing wrong.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Zach might not have been charged or cited, but:

-The officer smelled weed. Zach might have thrown it out the window or smoked before racing.
-He wasn't driving, but he was a willing passenger.
-He was very uncooperative with the officers.
-If Zach's supposed to be training hard this offseason, why is he out at 3 a.m. in the middle of the week?

It's just being in the wrong place at the wrong time and doing something extremely stupid in the process. He might not have overtly broken the law, but he wasn't trying to stop anything bad from happening, either.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> zach did nothing wrong.


Keep telling yourself that.

PBF


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Personally, I fall more on the side of wanting a winning team than caring about off court issues. In fact, players that publically state they don't want to play for the Blazers gets me more upset than what Zach did.

But if posters can't understand how irresponsible and wrong Zach was in this situation, than I think they are missing the big picture. Zach isn't Q. Woods. He is one of the vets and the highest paid player on the Trailblazers. He is being paid huge money by the Blazer organization and responsibility goes along with that. 

Grow up Zach and act like a man!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Personally, I fall more on the side of wanting a winning team than caring about off court issues. In fact, players that publically state they don't want to play for the Blazers gets me more upset than what Zach did.
> 
> But if posters can't understand how irresponsible and wrong Zach was in this situation, than I think they are missing the big picture. Zach isn't Q. Woods. He is one of the vets and the highest paid player on the Trailblazers. He is being paid huge money by the Blazer organization and responsibility goes along with that.
> 
> Grow up Zach and act like a man!



wait...why do you care then? if you care more about winning than off court issues...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> wait...why do you care then? if you care more about winning than off court issues...


I think what he did was obviously wrong (reason for my post because others don't). But that does not mean I want to see him traded away . . .well I don't want to see him traded because of this, now if there is trade on the table that improves the team . . .

So is what he did wrong, yes. Will I personally lose sleep over it, no . . . and unfortunately I have lost sleep over the Blazers.

Thanks for pointing out my contradiction . . . always can count on you smile . . . but you were right, that post had a contradiction.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I think what he did was obviously wrong (reason for my post because others don't). But that does not mean I want to see him traded away . . .well I don't want to see him traded because of this, now if there is trade on the table that improves the team . . .
> 
> So is what he did wrong, yes. Will I personally lose sleep over it, no . . . and unfortunately I have lost sleep over the Blazers.
> 
> Thanks for pointing out my contradiction . . . always can count on you smile . . . but you were right, that post had a contradiction.


I hoped the  showed that I was just kidding.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> I hoped the  showed that I was just kidding.


 I got the idea you were kidding or at least having fun with my post. I usally can laugh at myself pretty easily. Admittedly sometime I don't with your responses, but on this one I chuckled . . . keep me in on my toes, I deserve it with my frequent and opinionated posts.


----------



## neplife (May 9, 2006)

I thought it was funny how the media labeled it drag racing or speed racing when the driver was going 50mph. And whats the big deal with the guns, he had a concealed weapons license, which allows a person to carry a gun as long as it is concealed, and with it being in a car, that is concealed. Dont really see whats the big deal about this besides the fact that he plays for the Blazers.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

"Undercover police carrying out a drug mission in the area spotted a white Dodge Magnum and a white Cadillac Escalade racing south on Broadway, just north of Burnside Avenue. The officers estimated the cars were racing at 50 to 60 mph in a 20 mph zone, Kent said"
-Oregonian


A person commits the offense of speed racing on a highway if, on a highway in this state, the person drives a vehicle or participates in any manner in any of the following in which a vehicle is involved: 

(a) A speed competition or contest. 

(b) An acceleration contest. 

(c) A test of physical endurance. 

(d) An exhibition of speed or acceleration. 

(e) The making of a speed record. 




Sounds like speed racing to me . . .


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

how about they were both just driving fast, if they were racingm especialy in a Magnum 50mph is nothing. Trust me those cars have ups. I doubt that an escalade is slow on the acceration either. Also notice how it was an estimate and they didnt actualy clock them. It is much harder to estimate speed at night when it is dark outside, street lights only help so much. Bottom line is that zach did nothing he was just there.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh god who cares? I think guns are a ***** *** weapon but then I'm not a rich celeb so I cant judge. Also there is nothing wrong with him smoking weed. It stimulates your mind.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

There is most certainly something wrong with him smoking weed.When i was little i idolized blazer players and if the one i idolized smoked weed i would of been crushed and thought if he can do it why can't i.Zbo needs to be a mentor not a ganster thug.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

this is what the NBA has gotten themselves, immature players because of the fact that Teams are drafting younger and younger players.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> this is what the NBA has gotten themselves, immature players because of the fact that Teams are drafting younger and younger players.



You have a point. College does generally weed out the goobers


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

He was riding with a friend who got a ticket for in all reality going probably 40 on Broadway, then squeaking through a yellow light.

This is news?

Only if you're a Blazer.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> He was riding with a friend who got a ticket for in all reality going probably 40 on Broadway, then squeaking through a yellow light.
> 
> This is news?
> 
> Only if you're a Blazer.


That's a huge leap of faith on your part to make those claims.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

Regarding the guns. He was licensed to carry. If he had guns with him, and went into a store or club or whatever, he either has to carry the gun, or guns on him, or he has to leave them in the truck/car. If he leaves them in the truck, you aren't going to leave them on the dashboard, or they won't be there when you return. You don't have much choice but to conceal them, if you aren't going to carry them with you. When you return to the rig, it's not too hard to forget they're under the seat, or in the jockey box, or the tool box, or the trunk, if in a car.

Street racing through town is stupid. Having guns under the seat is a big nothing. The officer saying he smelled MJ doesn't mean much to me either.

(Sorry is this is a repeat, I only had time to read the last couple of pages on this tread.)

Go Blazers


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> You have a point. College does generally *weed out* the goobers


Was that pun intentional?


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm late coming into this but obviously this puts a dent in the Blazers' hopes of getting rid of him this offseason.

Not saying Zach's a 'tard or anything but wrong place wrong time wrong situation.

Assuming he remains with the Blazers, some kind of internal punishment early next season?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

The Blazers will never be a success until so called "fans" get off players' backs. Zach did nothing against the law. He was in a car that speeding, NOT speed racing. He was in a car with guns, that were licensed, not illegal. Again, the officer said he smelled weed on Zach, but anybody could say that. How do we know the cop wasn't a racist who didn't like rich basketball players? No evidence, no evidence, no evidence. Get off the dude's back, seriously.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Blazer fans...overreact much?

I have never seen so much venom directed at a player over nothing. I also find it funny that some of the self righteous on this board are probably posting on their computer at work.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Blazer fans...overreact much?
> 
> I have never seen so much venom directed at a player over nothing. I also find it funny that some of the self righteous on this board are probably posting on their computer at work.


 :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Did Zach do anything criminally wrong? Well, let's just say they can't support that with evidence and did not cite him. Whether he did anything criminally wrong or not, Zach should know better.

Anytime there is a brush with law enforcement and a Blazer, there will be a long line of condemnors and an equally long line of apologists. I used to put myself in the line of apologists, but I am growing tired of having to defend the same Blazer players time and time again. As the president says, "fool me once, shame on — shame on you. Fool me — you can't get fooled again."

I suppose to me the greatest offense is hauling down Broadway near Burnside Street blowing through traffic lights at 50 to 60 mph. Granted, Zach wasn't driving, but it is his car and he is a passenger. He is extremely fortunate that no one was hurt. You don't think that he was a willing participant? Zach no longer deserves the benefit of the doubt.

The second greatest offense, IMO, is the marijuana detected on his person. Again, only the smell was detected by a trained officer, but if Zach knows he is smoking or has been around marijuana, why is he allowing his buddy to violate a number of traffic codes in the middle of Portland? 

While the handguns are legal, to me it is a problem. Ok, one loaded gun I kind of get. But 2?? Who is he, Tombraider? 

You can say I am overreacting. But the longer we keep Zach, eventually you will recognize that this player (who is suppose to be the face of the franchise with his max contract) can only be expected to disgrace it. No more, no less.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

lol, i think blazer fans need to call the whaaaammmbulance...


pathetic..... still on page 7.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> Blazer fans...overreact much?
> 
> I have never seen so much venom directed at a player over nothing. I also find it funny that some of the self righteous on this board are probably posting on their computer at work.


I think it is just cumulative result of all that **** that Jailbazers players have screwed up I mean if my teams would have (in past and present) such players like Portland then I wouldn't need much to get pissed off and being part of seeding/racing with loaded gun in wrong place and time is about it I mean Z-Bo showed that he just cant learn and killed any value he had. Also I must say that if your biggest hope is mere fact that he is trying to improve and something like that happens then fact that he could train hard after such fun race just doesn't convince you.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Blazer fans...overreact much?
> 
> I have never seen so much venom directed at a player over nothing. I also find it funny that some of the self righteous on this board are probably posting on their computer at work.


there's some truth to that, but at the same time, you can only have so many chances where you act like a bonehead.

really, can anyone actually justify racing at 3 am?

or better yet, period?

oooh, I know..."everyone speeds"...


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

blue32 said:


> lol, i think blazer fans need to *call the whaaaammmbulance*..


:laugh: Was that a Bruce Willis comment from _The Kid_, per chance?


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> You have a point. College does generally weed out the goobers


I don't really buy this. Zach went to college. So did the majority of the players with off-court issues (Chris Anderson anyone?). I think college has little to no effect on this.

Regardless, I think this is a non-issue. He was charged with nothing. He *might* have been high on weed (which personally I couldn't give a rats *** about, though I know some disagree). Other then that he happened to be in the car of a guy who was speeding (hey, I have a few speeding tickets, am I a disgrace?). Let's make a big deal out of nothing, shall we?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I found it interesting that in today's Oregonian, there was NO mention of Zach smelling like Marijuana...

I will tell you what though...that comment in the O-live post really bugs me...b\c it is completely unfounded but nonetheless paints a real negative on Zach...

That is completely irresponsible IMO on the police officer and of the reporter....If you SMELL marijuana...but you find none...and if you don't drug test the guy...then it is nothing more than speculation...but we ALL know that it doesn't matter if your innocent or not anymore...b\c once you get that label...as in "We smelled marijauana on them" whether they HAD any or not becomes irrelevant and morphs into a defacto truth ....

and that really ticks me off....

I am not naive enough to think that Zach doesn't smoke pot...nor am I fanboy of his...I actually would prefer him to be dealt this year...and I think he is an idiot for putting himself into these types of situations...

but I have to SERIOUSLY wonder about both the police & media's intentions when the infractions are RIDICULOUSLY minor in nature....

People speed more than that (50/60 in a 20mph zone) on a daily basis...
People run red lights on a daily basis.....
Adults...including NBA players... are allowed to be out at 3am....
Zach has a legal permit for the gun....

Dumb? yes.....

A completely overplayed incicdent? Absolutlely.....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> I don't really buy this. Zach went to college. So did the majority of the players with off-court issues (Chris Anderson anyone?). I think college has little to no effect on this.


and chris andersen in college was weeded out and not a draft pick.

he was a no name pickup who never amounted to nuttin..



> Regardless, I think this is a non-issue. He was charged with nothing. He *might* have been high on weed (which personally I couldn't give a rats *** about, though I know some disagree). Other then that he happened to be in the car of a guy who was speeding (hey, I have a few speeding tickets, am I a disgrace?). Let's make a big deal out of nothing, shall we?


it's not that a big deal is being made out of nothing, it's that he's doing something, _again_ that is irresponsible.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> The Blazers will never be a success until so called "fans" get off players' backs. Zach did nothing against the law. He was in a car that speeding, NOT speed racing. He was in a car with guns, that were licensed, not illegal. Again, the officer said he smelled weed on Zach, but anybody could say that. How do we know the cop wasn't a racist who didn't like rich basketball players? No evidence, no evidence, no evidence. Get off the dude's back, seriously.


No. His history, combined with the blatantly obvious fact that he hasnt learned ANYTHING from it, shows that it is only a matter of time before he DOES do something against the law / harmful to someone. And I, for one, dont want him in a Blazers uni WHEN (not if) that happens.

Lawyer it any way you want, the things Zach is doing in his free time are leading him down a bad road, and a road this organization has said REPEATEDLY they do not support and will not tolerate.

PBF


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> and chris andersen in college was weeded out and not a draft pick.
> 
> he was a no name pickup who never amounted to nuttin..


Quit backpedaling. 

You said, "College does generally weed out the goobers." Foulzilla pointed out that you were wrong...and now, you're qualifying your statement. You're still wrong. 

Latrell Sprewell. Chris Washburn. Damon Stoudamire. Vin Baker. etc, etc, etc


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> and chris andersen in college was weeded out and not a draft pick.
> 
> he was a no name pickup who never amounted to nuttin..



Ok then, please name all the players who didn't go to college that have had significant off-court trouble. The only one I can think of is the rape accusation and Kobe Bryant. I'm presuming there's more then that but I can't think of any.

Chris Anderson had off-court issues in the NBA, and he went to college. That was my point. I still see no reason to assume that off court trouble is somehow related to not going to college.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> No. His history, combined with the blatantly obvious fact that he hasnt learned ANYTHING from it, shows that it is only a matter of time before he DOES do something against the law / harmful to someone. And I, for one, dont want him in a Blazers uni WHEN (not if) that happens.
> 
> Lawyer it any way you want, the things Zach is doing in his free time are leading him down a bad road, and a road this organization has said REPEATEDLY they do not support and will not tolerate.
> 
> PBF


Going 50 in a 20 is NOT racing, I don't care how the paper wants to spin it. He had those guns LEGALLY, and the statement made by the cop about the weed was forced and irresponsible. He didn't break any laws, Portland police is amongst the worst in the nation and if I was Z-Bo I wouldn't cooperate either. Is it any coincidence that ALL the players we ever get get in trouble but once they go to other teams they don't? Why is that, it's not coincidence.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

You guys can excuse, spin, and/or lawyer this thing any way you want...

...but the court of public opinion will still see another JAILBLAZER incident.

Sad to see so many here being okay with that. And if youre okay with it, you better not complain about the JAILBLAZER tag still being applied to this team 6-12 months from now.

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Sambonius said:


> Going 50 in a 20 is NOT racing, I don't care how the paper wants to spin it. He had those guns LEGALLY, and the statement made by the cop about the weed was forced and irresponsible. He didn't break any laws, Portland police is amongst the worst in the nation and if I was Z-Bo I wouldn't cooperate either. Is it any coincidence that ALL the players we ever get get in trouble but once they go to other teams they don't? Why is that, it's not coincidence.


going 50 in a 20 may not be "racing", but it's incredibly ****ing stupid.

zach needs to grow up. hopefully he'll do it here, but I wouldn't be upset if he did it elsewhere. so far he's not exactly showing that he's maturing.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> Ok then, please name all the players who didn't go to college that have had significant off-court trouble. The only one I can think of is the rape accusation and Kobe Bryant. I'm presuming there's more then that but I can't think of any.


by weed them out, I mean that the guys who are dumb****s in college, don't necessarily MAKE it to the nba. And if they do, you don't necessarily pick him super high, or you know what you're getting.



> Chris Anderson had off-court issues in the NBA, and he went to college. That was my point. I still see no reason to assume that off court trouble is somehow related to not going to college.


my point was that it weeds them out BEFORE they get to the NBA. Why do you think so many players don't get drafted after college? because they're idiots and dolts, and even the ones WITH talent.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Going 50 in a 20 is NOT racing


It is speeding, and it is dangerous. What about blowing through that red light, Sam? That kinda thing causes accidents and kills people. And do you seriously believe Zach was sitting there in the passenger seat saying, No man... Dont do that ****... Oh ****, man, you just blew that red light... STOP THAT ****, MAN! ???

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> It is speeding, and it is dangerous. What about blowing through that red light, Sam? That kinda thing causes accidents and kills people. And do you seriously believe Zach was sitting there in the passenger seat saying, No man... Dont do that ****... Oh ****, man, you just blew that red light... STOP THAT ****, MAN! ???
> 
> PBF


it'll be nice to know that if zach (or any nba/nfl/mlb player) drives 50 in a 20, runs a red light and hits someone (or god forbid kills someone), it doesn't matter as long as the team is winning.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

There's a thing or two I've learned in Portland over the years and thats this....

"You're guilty until proven innocent" not the otherway around. And this goes for Zach and whomever else as well.


Sad state of affairs...


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I anticipate hearing more about this incident and I doubt any legal problems arise. But for those who feel this is not a big deal, does it not at least reflect his character, maturity, intellegence, and lack of common sense with regard to his professional resposibilties? Doesn't that bother you? Maybe I'm just old school and only want players with a little character and regard for the position they are in. I just hope that the players would represent the franchise and the GAME the right way and .....Zach's way isn't the right way or at least my version of the right way.

Peace


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

blue32 said:


> There's a thing or two I've learned in Portland over the years and thats this....
> 
> "You're guilty until proven innocent" not the otherway around. And this goes for Zach and whomever else as well.
> 
> ...


I learned that you can basically be a ******* and it's never your own fault..it's always us making a bigger deal out of someone getting caught with a pound or two of pot in their house..or fighting dogs...or chasing down refs...or speeding in a yellow hummer smoking pot...or going thruogh the airport with pot in tin foil...

it's not their fault but ours..because well...we're a small town, full of racist people who just pick on basketball players because they're black and rich, and that we hold them to standards that don't apply in any other city in the known world.

it's never the fault of the players, it's us fans fault.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

SMiLE said:


> I learned that you can basically be a ******* and it's never your own fault..it's always us making a bigger deal out of someone getting caught with a pound or two of pot in their house..or fighting dogs...or chasing down refs...or speeding in a yellow hummer smoking pot...or going thruogh the airport with pot in tin foil...
> 
> it's their fault but ours..because well...we're a small town, full of racist people who just pick on basketball players because they're black and rich, and that we hold them to standards that don't apply in any other city in the known world.
> 
> it's never the fault of the players, it's us fans fault.



Did Zach break any laws like the above did? No. However most people think hes guilty, a criminal, and a hoodlum regardless of the outcome which is what I was referring too, it happens like that all the time, we jump to conclusions way to fast. Hell, even the police insinuated he was high, even though its all speculation.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

blue32 said:


> Did Zach break any laws like the above did? No. However most people think hes guilty, a criminal, and a hoodlum regardless of the outcome which is what I was referring too, it happens like that all the time, we jump to conclusions way to fast. Hell, even the police insinuated he was high, even though its all speculation.


I don't think it's fair to characterize "most people" thinking he's quilty of anything, nor a criminal and not even a hoodlum. He was just showed an incredible display of stupidity and immaturity. As far as the pot thing....yeah, I agree, not a big deal. But your fooling yourself if you don't think that there is a strong possiblity of Zach and his buds lighting it up at some point in the evening...I mean come on. The police reported an odor of pot. I didn't read anything about Zach being under the influence. So I'm not sure where you're reading the police insuating anything. To me, it's just a matter of judgement, not guilt or crime.

Peace


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

To think the NBA is ever going to be full of perfect role-model players is rediculous. hehehe....


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

blue32 said:


> To think the NBA is ever going to be full of perfect role-model players is rediculous. hehehe....


You're right, that is funny. To think that Portland could have a team without any knuckleheads is well,...call it my little dream....  

Peace


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Who said anything about just Portland? I agree with your 'dream' but it's that I am a realist, and it's just not going to happen, anywhere, anytime. So my thoughts are, why get angry about it when it wont change? Focus that anger for Zach or whomever on something else more productive.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I wonder if Zach will ever be able to play basketball again after this tragic incident. 

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

blue32 said:


> Did Zach break any laws like the above did? No. However most people think hes guilty, a criminal, and a hoodlum regardless of the outcome which is what I was referring too, it happens like that all the time, we jump to conclusions way to fast. Hell, even the police insinuated he was high, even though its all speculation.



you can be a ******* and not break any laws.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

bottom line is zach wasnt even driving.


----------

